# Couldn't Resist



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We were camping and walking Hannah in Presqu'ile Prov. Park. She stopped to sit and I just couldn't help but take a picture. Not only does our dog have springs and runs loose infront of park rangers....but she also cannot read.










Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

She can read.....the dog on the sign is not a poodle!

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

beautiful dog!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor it clearly says no *labs* allowed, your dog appears to be perfectly fine if you ask me


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

no Y-Guy, it says no BLACK dogs allowed!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I think it says "No Irish Sitters Allowed"

Maybe Thor can't read?

Actually that is an interesting sign and you will have to tell us what you think it really means.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you want to get rid of your beautiful standard poodle, just send her to me!!







I don't care if she can read or not!!








Darlene action


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

That looks like my dog. We have a standard too!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

there was a poodle just like that recently at a gathering I was at in Idaho. He was the friendliest guy and visited everyone.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice picture Thor








Did the Ranger ask who dog it was thor









Don


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

What a great picture!!! I think Standard Poodles are the BEST!!!

Walter


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't think ol springy could actually sit still that long.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

We have a male apricot standard. He's a great dog but......he can't read either


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I think the sign means "No dragging your butt on the ground"









Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Actually that is an interesting sign and you will have to tell us what you think it really means.
> [snapback]124909[/snapback]​


"No black dogs with collars may sit beyond this point" ?????? Must be one of those *RUNNING ONLY* places. AFter all, Canada is generally VERY dog-friendly.

Thor, are you bringing her down to Twin Mtn with you?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> We were camping and walking Hannah in Presqu'ile Prov. Park. She stopped to sit and I just couldn't help but take a picture. Not only does our dog have springs and runs loose infront of park rangers....but she also cannot read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey







My Otis resembles that sign









Tami

PS- Hannah is quite the princess isn't she & I LOVE her name


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I think the sign means "No dragging your butt on the ground"


OK, I was holding it together until this post...

Good one Glenn!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Priceless!

Thor when were you camping at Presquile? We were in Highbluff on June 17th/18th weekend for Father's Day.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

luv2rv said:


> Priceless!
> 
> Thor when were you camping at Presquile? We were in Highbluff on June 17th/18th weekend for Father's Day.
> 
> ...


Yup!

Did you see us?. I did see another Outback, but everytime I stopped by everyone was out.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I think the sign means "No dragging your butt on the ground"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glenn

now that is funny









Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Yup!

Did you see us?. I did see another Outback, but everytime I stopped by everyone was out.

Thor
[snapback]125676[/snapback]​[/quote]

No, I didn't see another Outback that weekend. What section were you in? There was a dive club event that weekend so we were there with a number of other families (I don't dive but my Sister InLaw's inlaws do).

Too bad we didn't meet up.

Our next trip is June 30th to July 9th at Balsam Lake - can't wait.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

On the way to the lighthouse we saw a group of divers getting ready to go for a dive.









Have a blast camping...we are States bound for the next 2 weeks.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Awesome. Have a good trip and try to keep Hannah in line









Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor said:


> Have a blast camping...we are States bound for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]126055[/snapback]​


Where you coming to?????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wayne
> 
> On the way to the lighthouse we saw a group of divers getting ready to go for a dive.
> 
> ...


New England bound, perhaps? Bringing me a personal delivery of Tim's?
What a guy!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

When i see you I will have a Tim's for you.

We leaving on our Great Lake Camping Tour Adventure. I will give the details tomorrow just before we leave.

Thor


----------

